# I got a dog!!!



## navigator9 (Nov 23, 2016)

Well, not yet, but he's coming! I got very frustrated after not hearing anything from the organization that I had submitted the adoption application to, so I decided to call one of the other ones that had responded, and spoke to the dog's foster mom. He sounded like a wonderful little guy, too, and I told her that I planned to give the first place until Mon. or Tue. to see if I would hear back. She was extremely nice, and we had a long talk. Not five minutes after I had hung up with her, the other place called me! 

The reason they took so long, well it really was just a few days, was that they were checking my references, and calling my vet. It's good to know that they really do check on their adopters first. We had a long talk about "Howie", and he sounds like he will be a perfect fit. I'm so excited! She said that they have two animal transport companies that deliver the dogs, and she prefers one over the other, and that one won't be coming up this way until Dec. 10th, so I have some time to buy dog food and toys and a coat and a bed and all sorts of doggy stuff. I can't wait! 

If any of you who have rescued dogs have any tips or advice, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 23, 2016)

Congratulations on the addition to your family!

May you both live long and happy lives!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 23, 2016)

Congratulations, how exciting. Get puppy pads just in case. Chew toys, treats.


----------



## HowieRoll (Nov 23, 2016)

Congratulations!!  This has been a roller coaster as I'd just finished reading your other thread and then this popped up - phew, glad it all ended as it should have!  And I LOVE the name Howie...    Here's wishing you many happy years with your new little one!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm very happy for you! Now you can relax.


----------



## Arimara (Nov 23, 2016)

Congrats. My allergies dictate finding a breeder for a "hypoallergenic" dog if I want one. Kinda sucks.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 23, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Congratulations on the addition to your family!
> 
> May you both live long and happy lives!





shunt2011 said:


> Congratulations, how exciting. Get puppy pads just in case. Chew toys, treats.





HowieRoll said:


> Congratulations!!  This has been a roller coaster as I'd just finished reading your other thread and then this popped up - phew, glad it all ended as it should have!  And I LOVE the name Howie...    Here's wishing you many happy years with your new little one!





Soapmaker145 said:


> I'm very happy for you! Now you can relax.





Arimara said:


> Congrats. My allergies dictate finding a breeder for a "hypoallergenic" dog if I want one. Kinda sucks.



Thank you all for your good wishes, I'm sooooo excited! Shunt, I ordered puppy pads, even though he's three years old and housebroken, because I wasn't sure how he'd handle doing his business in the snow. I thought I might try him with puppy pads out on the screen porch for the winter, so he'd feel like he was going outdoors, but wouldn't have to deal with the snow. We'll see how that works out. I also ordered a collar and leash, car seat, coat and sweater, toys, a dog cave and assorted other dog stuff. I kind of went berserk! This is new territory for me, not having had a dog since I was a kid. 

Howie, LOL, the name may not stay the same, adorable though it may be.


----------



## Dahila (Nov 23, 2016)

I opened the thread and not pic   It is such happy event to get a dog.  
You must be calm, the dog will be unsecure and probably upset so let him alone just show him the bowl with water ............ It is difficult not to jump on dog when you wait so long.. try to talk to him in soft voice.  I had rescued so many animals...........they are always terrified.  
The most important let the dog alone as much as you can. let him sniff on everything, if accident happens it happens,  dogs give the sign when they need to go  I am very happy for you and waiting for Dec 10


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 23, 2016)

That's great news!  I lost my 18 year cat a couple years ago and it really does leave an emptiness in your heart and your home. Congratulations!  (and a dog is almost as good as a cat - just wish they could purr :wink: )


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 23, 2016)

Dahila said:


> I opened the thread and not pic   It is such happy event to get a dog.
> You must be calm, the dog will be unsecure and probably upset so let him alone just show him the bowl with water ............ It is difficult not to jump on dog when you wait so long.. try to talk to him in soft voice.  I had rescued so many animals...........they are always terrified.
> The most important let the dog alone as much as you can. let him sniff on everything, if accident happens it happens,  dogs give the sign when they need to go  I am very happy for you and waiting for Dec 10



(Smacking myself on the forehead)...Of course, here he is, in all his cuteness.
They are supposed to be dropping him off at 3:45PM, (these are the people who will be transporting him, http://www.heartsllc.com/  I was worried he'd just be thrown in a carrier in the back of some truck, but this is all they do, transport adopted animals, I feel much better about that, now) and I'm sure he'll be nervous and scared, but tired. When we get home, I'll take him for a walk to do his business, then let him get acquainted with the house.....and the cat, then let him rest, I imagine him curling up in his dog cave, then out again before bed, and next morning we begin the adventure! The woman I spoke to said he lives in a house with several other fostered dogs, and that he kind of fades into the background, and she thinks that on his own, he'll have a chance to shine. Doesn't he just look like he's waiting for his moment in the spotlight? LOL I think he's going to get sick of all the attention he'll get at my house. :grin:


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 23, 2016)

Yay, that's exciting!  He's a cutie.

I don't recommend training him to use puppy pads instead of making him go in the snow, especially if he's already house trained.  Get him started the right way - this will be much better than trying to correct it later.  Most dogs I've known don't mind snow anyway (many love it).


----------



## Susie (Nov 23, 2016)

*I got a grandpuppy!*

My son adopted one of the dogs displaced in the Baton Rouge flooding that was never claimed.  He has been at a foster house for months, and is fully trained.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 23, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> Yay, that's exciting!  He's a cutie.
> 
> I don't recommend training him to use puppy pads instead of making him go in the snow, especially if he's already house trained.  Get him started the right way - this will be much better than trying to correct it later.  Most dogs I've known don't mind snow anyway (many love it).



I'm hoping that he will be OK with the cold, but I've been reading up on chihuahuas, he's got some chi in him, and they don't like the cold, so I'm hoping that a nice, warm, fleece coat will do the trick, but being New England, it can get bitterly cold and windy, and snowy, so we'll see. I'm planning on taking him outdoors unless he gets to the point where he just refuses, and hopefully it won't come to that. But if not........hopefully going kind of outside, (the screen porch) will not confuse him too much, and then when the snow melts, he can just resume going outdoors. Time will tell.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 23, 2016)

Susie said:


> My son adopted one of the dogs displaced in the Baton Rouge flooding that was never claimed.  He has been at a foster house for months, and is fully trained.


He's beautiful! I've known several rescued greyhounds, and they're wonderful dogs. He looks like he's made himself right at home.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 23, 2016)

Navigator, he is so sweet. Congratulations on your new baby! My daughter volunteered at the rescue organization where she and my son both found their dogs. This is also an organization that uses fosters for their dogs until they can be placed in their forever homes. I think that is helpful, as they have already had some amount of time in a nurturing environment. But many rescues have issues - seems like mainly trust. You might not see his whole personality right at first, but given a couple of weeks of love I'm sure he will shine. 

You need to do what you think is best for both you and Howie, but I'd try having him do his business outside before just assuming he won't because of the snow. My sister did that with her two small dogs, and they never really "unlearned" that. If he won't, he won't...but I'd try first. On the flip side, I have a friend who got a puppy in the winter. As the snow was melting in the spring, he would go from snow patch to snow patch to do his business. When the snow was completely melted, he was pretty confused about what to do. It was a bit of a problem, lol.

Best of luck to you and wishing you lots of love from this little guy.

ETA: I guess I didn't read through all the posts and see now that you were advised, and were planning to, try the outside route first. So, disregard my .02 about that, and just have a wonderful adventure having a dog in your life!


----------



## BeesKnees (Nov 24, 2016)

That's wonderful!!  Congratulations!  The hard part will be waiting until he arrives!

I have to second (third, i think it is) the recommendation about not letting him get used to puppy pee pads anywhere. Puppy pads may be useful when a puppy is very young and can't hold its waste while you're at work all day, but an adult can hold it unless there is sickness, certain medications, etc.   If the foster says he is housebroken, i would go with that.  Depending on the age when he was neutered (because rescues usually neuter their animals), he might possibly mark his new territory, but if he has been in a house with multiple dogs and hasn't, I'd be surprised if he started now.  Usually with dogs that have been in a foster home with multiple dogs, the foster parent will have told you of that possibility if they have exhibited a tendency.    

Maybe you could ask the foster (if you haven't already) what, if any, kind of habits or quirks Howie might have?  For example, I can tell you what each of mine's habits are, who will try to pull at the leash and who will be an angel on the leash, if one is a shy pooper while another one likes you to go out and supervise him, who will gobble their food like it's going to be taken from them or who will leisurely get one piece of kibble, bring it into the living room to eat and then go get another piece, etc. I know who is my sensitive boy and who is my cranky girl who may "complain" (use a tone of voice that sounds like she is griping) but really is just talking to you.  My most recent adoptee (he's been with me for over 3 years now so it's been a while)'s foster mother told me from the beginning that he couldn't settle down at night so he needed to be crated so he would go to sleep.  She was right, and it was very helpful to know that because he would pace and be all kinds of restless.  Eventually he grew out of that but it was a HUGELY helpful bit of info that was able to help ease our transition period. So I would count on Howie's foster parent to tell you what you need to know, if you can communicate with her.       

I've been graced with a large number of rescue dogs during my adult life and have also fostered, and most of them were about a year old or older when they came to me.  Probably the most important thing I think I could tell you would be to teach him the "house rules" from day one.  Sometimes we think we are being kind to a new dog by giving them a "guest" period in which to adjust, but if you know that you aren't going to allow him on the furniture (for example), don't let him on the furniture from day 1.  To do otherwise would be to confuse him because he wouldn't understand why it was okay last week but not today.   

I'm so excited for you, and thank you for sharing his pic!!!  I hope you post more about him after he arrives!


----------



## mx5inpenn (Nov 24, 2016)

Congrats!  He is a cutie and I think Howie suits him.

If you really want to spoil him...
https://www.etsy.com/shop/PuroPets
When I did our local farmers market, she and her daughter in law were to one side of me. Michele did pet stuff, her dil did soapy stuff.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 24, 2016)

BeesKnees said:


> That's wonderful!!  Congratulations!  The hard part will be waiting until he arrives!
> 
> I have to second (third, i think it is) the recommendation about not letting him get used to puppy pee pads anywhere.
> 
> ...



Dibbles, I appreciate the reinforcement about not using the pads. He's not just chihuahua, so hopefully the rat terrier in him is a snow lover! I shouldn't just assume that he won't go out if it's too cold or snowy, I was just trying to anticipate any problem areas before they popped up. I already had a list of questions made up when I spoke to the woman from the rescue yesterday, but I'm sure I'll have more, and I'll be writing them down. She was extremely nice and gave me her phone number and encouraged  me to call with any questions. And that's a good point about the house rules, I'll remember that. And no worries about pictures...you'll see *plenty*!


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 24, 2016)

mx6inpenn said:


> Congrats!  He is a cutie and I think Howie suits him.
> 
> If you really want to spoil him...
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/PuroPets
> When I did our local farmers market, she and her daughter in law were to one side of me. Michele did pet stuff, her dil did soapy stuff.



Now you are just an enabler! LOL I've already bought him a T shirt, a fleece sweater, and a jacket...but those all natural treats look like something he might like. Thanks for sharing that, they'd be perfect in his Christmas stocking.

I like the name Howie too, but I was thinking about Scout. One of my favorite characters of all time, is Scout in To Kill a Mockingbird. Yes, I know she's a girl, but hopefully he hasn't read the book. :shh:


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a Chi. She hates the cold. She came from North Carolina. She also hates sweaters but tolerates them in the winter since it gets so cold. We plow our patio so she has somewhere to potty but also leave puppy pads in the utility room Just in case. She's housebroken bit really dislikes the cold.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 24, 2016)

shunt2011 said:


> I have a Chi. She hates the cold. She came from North Carolina. She also hates sweaters but tolerates them in the winter since it gets so cold. We plow our patio so she has somewhere to potty but also leave puppy pads in the utility room Just in case. She's housebroken bit really dislikes the cold.



I see you're in Michigan, so yes, we're talking about the same kind of cold, bitter, snow in your face,  howling wind cold. (at times) Those are the kind of days that I'm wondering about. I go out with a coat and a scarf and a hat and mittens and boots and I'm still cold, so I can just imagine weighing eight pounds, and having a short coat of hair, and bare feet and having to go outside. I'm hoping that he'll be OK with it, but I will certainly understand if he's not. We'll take it one day at a time. And I hope he likes his coat and sweater. I keep my house relatively cool in winter, so I thought he might prefer to wear something cozy, even in the house. We'll see. He may just be some kind of rough and tumble little scrapper who likes to go out in any weather, and thinks sweaters are silly. Who knows? I can't wait to find out.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 24, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> I see you're in Michigan, so yes, we're talking about the same kind of cold, bitter, snow in your face,  howling wind cold. (at times) Those are the kind of days that I'm wondering about. I go out with a coat and a scarf and a hat and mittens and boots and I'm still cold, so I can just imagine weighing eight pounds, and having a short coat of hair, and bare feet and having to go outside. I'm hoping that he'll be OK with it, but I will certainly understand if he's not. We'll take it one day at a time. And I hope he likes his coat and sweater. I keep my house relatively cool in winter, so I thought he might prefer to wear something cozy, even in the house. We'll see. He may just be some kind of rough and tumble little scrapper who likes to go out in any weather, and thinks sweaters are silly. Who knows? I can't wait to find out.




I love your excitement. It makes me smile!  You'll be a great mommy to him.


----------



## TeresaT (Nov 24, 2016)

Congrats on the dog!  He's adorable.   That's exciting.  All of my dogs have been rescues.  With the exception of Shredder, who I rescued/adopted as a puppy from a neighbor along with her litter mates, I've kept the original names of the older rescued dogs.  It is pretty traumatic for the dog (and cat) to go into a new environment with strange smells, sounds, people and "rules" to get used to.  Adding a new name into the mix is especially difficult and confusing.  When I took Max in, I had no idea what his name was, so I referred to him as "Buddy" and that's what his name became.  However, I eventually found out his name evil owner called him Max.  He had his back to me, I called "Buddy" and he ignored me.  I called "Max" and he turned around and ran to me.  He's been Max ever since.  

Obviously, do what you feel is best for you.  But if you decide to change his name, please gradually introduce his new name to him.  Check with a trainer or veterinarian about how to do the name switch easier with less stress for the dog.


----------



## mrsserena (Nov 24, 2016)

We just scrape a path on the patio and a spot on the grass for our chi. She hates the cold, but she'll still go outside to potty. And then come right back in and snuggle on my lap for warmth!


----------



## mrsserena (Nov 24, 2016)

Oh, and one more thing you might want to get is a harness. These tiny dogs have fragile necks, and a regular collar can harm them. 

When I forget the harness, especially if she pulls on the collar, she coughs for about a week afterwards.


----------



## BeesKnees (Nov 24, 2016)

mrsserena said:


> Oh, and one more thing you might want to get is a harness. These tiny dogs have fragile necks, and a regular collar can harm them.
> 
> When I forget the harness, especially if she pulls on the collar, she coughs for about a week afterwards.



That's a great idea for all dogs.  Great suggestion.


----------



## Dahila (Nov 24, 2016)

Navigator why i thought it is going to be huge dog.  
World is good , when people adopt and treat well animals) It make me very happy !


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 25, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Obviously, do what you feel is best for you.  But if you decide to change his name, please gradually introduce his new name to him.  Check with a trainer or veterinarian about how to do the name switch easier with less stress for the dog.



Teresa, I've been reading everything I can about adoption, and so far, what I've read said it should be no problem, but I will not do it from day one, and I will keep an eye out for any indications of stress. 



mrsserena said:


> We just scrape a path on the patio and a spot on the grass for our chi. She hates the cold, but she'll still go outside to potty. And then come right back in and snuggle on my lap for warmth!



That's reassuring, thanks!



mrsserena said:


> Oh, and one more thing you might want to get is a harness. These tiny dogs have fragile necks, and a regular collar can harm them.
> When I forget the harness, especially if she pulls on the collar, she coughs for about a week afterwards.



Yes, I've read about their little necks, and I'm awaiting the arrival of his harness, along with all the other goodies I've ordered. For such a little guy, he's gonna have a lot of stuff!



Dahila said:


> Navigator why i thought it is going to be huge dog.
> World is good , when people adopt and treat well animals) It make me very happy !



Dahila, it's funny, for years I've planned on getting a dog when I retired, and I never imagined that it would be a little dog. Then I fell in love with my girlfriend's daughter's Boston terriers. They're a big dog in a little dog's body. Very spunky. So I started to reconsider smaller dogs, especially in light of the fact that I'm getting older, and at some point, if I were dealing with an aging dog, I might have to carry it...well, I thought that a small dog might be the answer. And of course, all you have to do is look in their little faces, and you just fall in love! But I'm still not attracted to those fluffy little dogs with bows in their hair. This guy will not be wearing bows. A jacket, and maybe some boots.........but NO bows! LOL


----------



## Dahila (Nov 25, 2016)

I am the big dogs person but my daughter got a dog small one mixe of coker spaniel nad something else, he is cute and I fall in love at the first sight even he is small , the size of jjack russel terrier


----------



## dibbles (Dec 9, 2016)

Navigator, is tomorrow still your big day? Best wishes as you get your little guy settled in!


----------



## mommycarlson (Dec 9, 2016)

I was excited to click on this thread hoping there would be a picture  of the little pup-pup, please post one when the furkid arrives!


----------



## mrsserena (Dec 11, 2016)

Pictures please!!!


----------

